# Cheese with Amaze-N-Pellet-Smoker



## daggerdoggie (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been making cheese right along and just got the Amaze-N-Pellet-Smoker the other day and thought this would be a good first try.

Four hours in the smoker and it is now waiting in the fridge.


----------



## meateater (Aug 9, 2011)

See ya in two weeks.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 9, 2011)

Very Nice Color!

Todd


----------



## venture (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks good from here.

Gotta love those A-MAZE-N products!  It has certainly changed the way I will smoke forever.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks great man -


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks great, nice color!


----------

